# Huge full moon CATCH



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Huge full moon CATCH
The January full moon is 1/21/19 @ 12:17 A.M. Snapper have a tendency to go a little 'crazy' during this time of the month. The Mangrove and Yellowtail Snapper should be on fire:

Friday, January 18, 2019, Ten A.M., Tammy and guest are ready for a 44 hour marathon adventure deep into the very heart of our Gulf of Mexico.

The Florida Fisherman ll will be fishing the famous Florida Middle Grounds and vicinity just before the full of the moon. To many this is the best of times. Let's go see:
This is looking good. Box number one is stuffed full, and the snapper are still on fire.

And now the rest of the story.
Will McClure has been the first mate on the Florida for over ten years; he is one of the best. Will goes for the GOLD in what has become known as, 'The Great Line Toss'? Hit or miss? Only one way to find out... Watch 2:06 minutes into the video at the end of this report.

Will makes sure we are ready for the fights sure to come:

After a great Tammy meal and a good day's rest, let the fights begin:


Mr. John Martin, fishing adviser on the Florida Fisherman ll, has been fishing Florida waters for decades. He is very knowledgeable and eager to share his vast experience. John can make a good fisherman and excellent fisherman. John leads by example:

We listen:











Think Kings are not still around? Think again:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

On last week's 39 hour trip Will caught a beautiful Mutton Snapper on a new DAIWA SK slow pitch jig:

Looks like this new jig is also good for Grouper:



Did you know that African Pompano is a member of the Jack family, and is also called a Cuban Jack? This species of Pompano can be found in virtually all tropical waters including the Pacific Ocean, Mediterranean Sea, West Africa, and our own Gulf of Mexico. The All-Tackle record, 50 pounds, 8 ounces, was caught 4/21/1990 by Tom Sargent, Daytona Beach, Florida.
Once again the Florida's fishing coach shows us how:





Is just before the full moon the best of times? Well!

We are always glad to welcome the had working, dedicated, FWC biologists. This is REAL data:

And now for our mystery fish. This is a tough one:


Catch the action in this short action-packed video. Be sure to watch Will go for the GOLD:






A very special thanks to Mr. John Martin, and Captain Dylan Hubbard for making this report possible.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Catch... No pictures of food this time?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Will correct that next time.


----------

